# Wanted to show off some of our babies...



## Roll farms (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2014)

They are toooo ridiculously cute!  They look like they are showing off... they KNOW they are tooooo cute!  

Are they this years kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2014)

Way too cute!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 8, 2014)

Is the black and white one the kid of your avatar


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jan 8, 2014)

I love their puppy dog ears!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 8, 2014)

The black and white kid is the 1st daughter of the avatar doe, Valentine.  The black boy w/ spots is her son.  These are her first kids and we are tickled pink.
Yes, they were all born in the last few weeks.
Got 3 more does in the kidding stall, due any minute.
We've had 10 kids since mid-December, 5 Nubians and 5 Boers.  7 girls and 3 boys.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally you are getting girls!! Same buck? Or new buck?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 9, 2014)

Two more does last night....Same boer buck, different Nubian buck...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2014)

waiting on pics!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2014)

I want one... I want to name her "Marble"---- Doe Please!


----------



## chicken pickin (Jan 9, 2014)

I love them. Too cute. Those ears are to die for.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 9, 2014)

Aww...they're so cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 9, 2014)

Two new girls....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh. My. Gosh! They are so adorable! Who could NOT love goat kids?!   

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 9, 2014)

They are Sooooooooooo cute!  I am happy you are getting girls this year!


----------



## chicken pickin (Jan 9, 2014)

OH MY!!! CUTENESS OVERLOAD.  Those 2 new brown does are gorgeous.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2014)

Look at that face!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful babies!  I especially love the black and white one.  Although they're all adorable!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 9, 2014)

Roll, they are just precious!  I'm hoping you have broken the "year of the buck" for the rest of us.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2014)

animalmom said:


> Roll, they are just precious!  I'm hoping you have broken the "year of the buck" for the rest of us.



X 2!


----------



## elevan (Jan 9, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2014)

2 more GIRLS.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2014)

Rolls... you had Marble for meeeee! 

So happy for all the doelings!


----------



## chicken pickin (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow 2 more girls!!! These too are cute also.

How many girls/boys are you up to?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2014)

11 girls, 3 boys.

I don't really believe it...lol.


----------



## chicken pickin (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow! That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!! Congrats on all the girls.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2014)

Who are the parents on these last two?

You have been hoping for spotted girls for so long and now you have two!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2014)

Jodie, Bullitt's the dad and Peyton (black % doe w/ spots) is the mama.  She also threw Freeney, the boy a couple years ago that looked like the dapple above.

Foxy just had twin BOYS, solid red just like Bullitt....I *wanted* dappled does, don'tcha know.

These may be our last Bullitt babies.  Sold him last October.  Have one or two more does he might have gotten before he left.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2014)

Very nice!  I always liked Payton.  

We are expecting Bullitt grand-babies here around March 16th.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 10, 2014)

They are all just tooooo adorable!


----------



## Azriel (Jan 10, 2014)

I know next to nothing abut goats, but I have to say your little spotted babies are the cutest things ever. What breed are they.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats!!!!   They are so beautiful   Glad you are finally getting does! I remember last years' kidding..... so many bucks!


----------



## dhansen (Jan 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful kids!  Each one is gorgeous!  I love spots!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 11, 2014)

Roll farms said:


> 2 more GIRLS.....
> 
> View attachment 835 View attachment 836



The little silver and black girl is stunning and they're both so cute! : D


----------



## kinder (Jan 11, 2014)

Wonderful pics. They are all so very special  I wish them all, health and happiness...So glad for you


----------



## NaturesPace (Jan 12, 2014)

Love the coloring of your new girls! Congrats!


----------



## ✴BlueBell✴ (Jan 14, 2014)

Ooooooo they're soooo cute! My does kidding in march shes the one in the avatar


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats on all your beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## Missy (Jan 14, 2014)

animalmom said:


> Roll, they are just precious!  I'm hoping you have broken the "year of the buck" for the rest of us.



X 2


----------



## Missy (Jan 14, 2014)

They are soo cute! I have been following your posts on facebook. I love Valentine's Kids...All of them are beautiful though...But that little girl


----------

